# build error on make install clean /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets



## renlobkk (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello 
i trying to install gnome2 source build, and have big problem to install. 
wen i wont install gnome-applets on /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets, whit make install clean command become i this error :


```
checking for GIO... gnome-config: not found
configure: error: Package requirements (gio-2.0 >= 2.15.3) were not met:

No package 'gio-2.0' found
```

bud wen i search the package gio-2.0 or gio-2.15.3 i did find this package. 


```
** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```

i m a newbee on Unix FreeBSD and will be happy wen some one can help me 

thanks 
renlobkk


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 9, 2009)

can you post the output of 

```
pkg_info | grep gio
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2009)

It looks like there's already a gnome installed. Probably outdated by now.

Install ports-mgmt/portmaster. That'll make it easier to update your system.

Then read this:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq226.html


----------



## renlobkk (Jun 10, 2009)

hello all, 
LateNiteTV

```
# pkg_info | grep gio
gio-fam-backend-2.20.2 FAM backend for GLib's GIO library
gstreamer-plugins-gio-0.10.23,3 Gstreamer gio (Glib I/O) plugin
```


----------



## renlobkk (Jun 10, 2009)

SirDice, 
i have install ports-mgmt/portmaster whit # make install clean
than i try to do what on faq226 say 
i obtain the latest ports tree skeleton whit cvsup, than
do the command 

```
# pkgdb -Ff
pkgdb: Command not found.

# portupgrade -aOW
portupgrade: Command not found.
```

i dont thinks that gnome already installed, 
any idea ?

thanks for your help

renlobkk


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 10, 2009)

portmaster can update your ports. its what i use and it works very well.
run 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
```
then

```
pkg_info | grep "<"
```
then if you want to upgrade all those ports, use

```
portmaster -a
```

i wouldnt mix portupgrade and portmaster. you should stick with one or the other and seeing as you already have portmaster intalled, just use that.


----------



## renlobkk (Jun 10, 2009)

hello LateNiteTV
thank for your help. 

so i try to upgrade ports whit pormaster, but i become this error: 


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check
===>>> Recursive 'make config' check complete for x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update xf86-video-nv-2.1.6 to xf86-video-nv-2.1.13_1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check
===>>> Recursive 'make config' check complete for x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0_1 to xf86-video-vesa-2.1.0_2

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check
===>>> Recursive 'make config' check complete for x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update xf86-video-via-0.2.2_2 to xf86-video-via-0.2.2_5

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via
        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> requires pciVideoPtr typedef

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for xf86-video-via-0.2.2_2 failed
```
so wen i trying to install /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via , become this error 

```
# make install clean
===>  xf86-video-via-0.2.2_5 requires pciVideoPtr typedef.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via.
```
any idea ?

thanks 
renlobkk


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 10, 2009)

renlobkk, use 
	
	



```
tags. Your posts give me a headache.
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 10, 2009)

are you using the via driver?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

renlobkk said:
			
		

> i obtain the latest ports tree skeleton whit cvsup, than
> do the command
> 
> ```
> ...


Those commands are part of ports-mgmt/portupgrade.
Look a little further down. The instuctions when using portmaster are just below that.


If you don't use the xf86-video-via video driver just:
`# pkg_delete -x xf86-video-via`
And restart `# portmaster -a` again.


----------



## renlobkk (Jun 11, 2009)

hello all, 
so y dont thinks that i using this driver, so i delete them and run again portmaster. 

i have now oder error, but i find some old posts on the forums wo help me. New error was whit fusefs-kmod.

i try the solution from old posts and if is not work, will be coming again. 

thanks for your helping 

renlobkk


----------



## renlobkk (Jun 12, 2009)

*problem whit portmaster  and fusefs-kmod*

hello SirDice and LateNiteTV, 
i have now a new problem whit portmaster, i become this error 


```
pormaster -a
===>>> Launching child to update fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_2 to fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_5

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod
        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
Terminated
```

than i try what on old posts say. I put the kernel sources on /usr/src/ whit sysinstall . First from CD, but have same error so i try to put kernel sources from ftp, always whit sysinstall.
old posts is: 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1598&highlight=fusefs-kmod
and 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=4184

Wen i check with the following commands if sources have been copied on /usr/src, i get the following answers (before was 0)

```
# find /usr/src/sys/ -type f|wc -l
    6678
```
and 

```
# ls -la /usr/src
total 236
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel     512 Jun 12 12:11 .
drwxr-xr-x  17 root  wheel     512 Jun  8 19:28 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    6197 Oct  2  2008 COPYRIGHT
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     413 Oct  2  2008 LOCKS
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    6691 Oct  2  2008 MAINTAINERS
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   11227 Oct  2  2008 Makefile
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   36486 Oct  4  2008 Makefile.inc1
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  141070 Oct  2  2008 ObsoleteFiles.inc
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel    2824 Oct  2  2008 README
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   21932 Nov 25  2008 UPDATING
drwxr-xr-x  60 root  wheel    1024 Jun 12 12:11 sys
```

but on runing portmaster again, i keep getting the same error


```
portmaster -a
```

now i would have some questions: 
1. How can i remove the IGNORE line in the Makefile ? and it is safe ?
2. the following command could solve the problem ?

```
portmaster-af-x fusefs-kmod
```

I ask you about this subject because i can find any other solution that proposed in the old posts and i would be finish upgrading my system whit portmaster. 

thank in advance for your help

renlobkk


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

You need to have the full source in /usr/src, not just the kernel sources.


----------

